# Custom garden tractors Scale down minis



## combottractors (Dec 23, 2013)

We are a Canadian family who like a challenge and enjoy tractors of all kinds
My father built this "Versatile 300" over 30 years ago. Only 9hp but 4wd.







Modelled after the 800








My brother then built a little "T-4" 10 years ago when he was 10








Modelled after the TD-6








6 years ago they built what we call the "mini Cat Challenger"
Can be viewed on you tube







Modelled of the big one








Last year I customized this lawn mower for my brothers birthday
Started with an old toro 966







I wanted to make it look like his International 656







The main item was the hood, at least 40 hours in that.







I am really happy with that way it turned out, and in 10 days none the less. 







Just need some tire to match the big guy.








We enjoy tractors and are working on a wide variety collection to showcase as many makes as possible. We have 11 so far and do custom bailing with the 3 diesel models. I will post pictures of the whole collection at a letter date. I enjoy 1/16 model tractors too and have about 50 rare and old tractor that tell the story of the tractor and it's rich history.
Hope you enjoy our passion.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! I'm impressed! You got to post more photos of your projects. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's some pretty incredible work you've all done! Welcome to the forum and definitely post more pictures!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice..very nice,indeed you folks have the touch.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

Fantastic work !, you've certainly got some talent there and thanks for sharing with us, would love to see more :thumbsup:.


----------



## combottractors (Dec 23, 2013)

This is my collection of Ertl 1/16 models. I try to keep my collection as wide as possible. It would get boring if I was only collection one brand.




























The all wheel drive Dain tractor on the bottom right is a special part of my collection. Only 100 full size where made by john deere and only 3-4 are still known to exist. 







My grampa is the reason I have a passion for tractors. This is my tribute to him. 







I wish I could find a model of this Case 800 dual-range drive diesel orchard tractor. The only model with those type of fenders is a 600 that I can find. 







Thanks for looking


----------



## combottractors (Dec 23, 2013)

Our tractor collection grows every year. We are trying to gather at least 1 from each manufacture. But we are quit loyal to International. And it all started with the 1943 John Deere B. Followed by a Case 530 with a loader. 
We currently have;

International 656 Diesel 1969
IH TD-6 gas/diesel 1948
IH Cub Cultivision 1966
Case 800 Diesel 1959
Case 530 1963
Allis Chalmers D17 Diesel 1957
Minneapolis Moline Z 1953
John Deere B 1943
Ford 9N 
Yanmar 24Hp Diesel














My lawn mower







Lawn ornaments







Oliver made Cockshutt 60














Dodge DE6 







Trailer with whippet wheels







Hope to get my hands on these next year
Versatile 145 4WD 1968







John deere 14' seeder







Farmall F12 1937


----------



## combottractors (Dec 23, 2013)

Can anyone give me an idea of what to offer for this very large Sawyer-Massey.
Last ran 20 years ago and has not been touched since.















This is an internet picture of a similar engine








I am also looking for information on this smoke box cover I have that my grandfather picked up somewhere. It is very hard to find information on these covers online.
583C
25" across 
Hooped handle
8 7/8" between hinge barrels








Nice picture of Case 150 steam engine






















This 6 foot tall Abe is on display at the Manitoba Agricultural Museum 
I have never seen a picture of another one.







1/4 scale of 110 Case also at the museum














This should be a panoramic of the museum. Wanted to see if it turns out.


----------

